# Old TV shows we can't find on Netflix



## DianaMo (Oct 22, 2003)

*Old TV shows we can't find on Netflix*

What is your list of old tv shows you can't find on Netflix streaming videos?

Here's a start on my list...

The Visitor starrring John Corbett

The Middleman

Legend w/ Richard Dean Anderson

Strange Luck
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Strange_Luck

VR5
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/VR.5

Blake's 7
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blake's_7


----------



## Wil (Sep 27, 2002)

The Bob Newhart Show (1961)
Calucci's Department (1973)


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

Well holy cow, I'm a big Newhart fan and I didn't realize he had a show in 1961. Not much info out there, it looks like it ran one season, 22 episodes.


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

Get a Life
Otherworld
Time Trax


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

Maude!!!! Only season 1 was released.


----------



## Wil (Sep 27, 2002)

VegasVic said:


> Well holy cow, I'm a big Newhart fan and I didn't realize he had a show in 1961. Not much info out there, it looks like it ran one season, 22 episodes.


Hard to believe today, but Newhart was controversial then, because of the John Birch Society skit and a couple of other of his pieces. The show won a Peabody and an Emmy, and had tolerable though admittedly low ratings. It was a cheap-to-produce show in a ghetto time slot. But even though this was several years past the blacklist peak, there was still pressure on the sponsor (Sealtest) and the show was toast.

A person very high up in the show's hierarchy had possession of 16mm films of the episodes and about 20 years ago had them transferred to high band videotape. But he probably had/has no ownership of the actual presentation rights, and the video quality was reportedly poor anyway. The show will probably never resurface on DVD.

Truth be known, the strength of the show was simply Newhart's standup pieces which are available elsewhere. But they were nicely fleshed out by Newhart and an incredible staff of writers (all of whom were also Emmy-nominated) and it would be nice to see them again.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

I think Blake's 7 may have been released in the US on VHS.. otherwise, I've never seen it anywhere but PBS (long ago). I would almost certainly buy it on DVD (or BluRay), but not at "Star Trek" prices.. at more reasonable prices, like $20/season. (well, probably a bit less, since they only have 13 episode seasons).

"I have a splitting headache".
"Have you considered amputation?"


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

Wings.


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

Cearbhaill said:


> Wings.


Several seasons of Wings will be available for streaming on 4/1/11, according to their website.


----------



## Tracy (Mar 12, 2000)

Felicity


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

aadam101 said:


> Maude!!!! Only season 1 was released.


If you get the Retro TV channel, they rotate Maude through their lineup. And they show the later seasons, like when Florida left and the new housekeeper came in, and when they were all considering plastic surgery. It is a great show.


----------



## ncsercs (May 5, 2001)

Medical Center (late 60's w/Chad Everett)


----------



## MegaHertz67 (Apr 18, 2005)

DianaMo said:


> The Middleman


It's available on DVD through Netflix. I liked it.


----------



## Numb And Number2 (Jan 13, 2009)

Fury. (The story of a horse and the boy who loved him.)


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

Numb And Number2 said:


> Fury. (The story of a horse and the boy who loved him.)


Wow. That is old. I used to watch that on Saturday mornings when I was a kid.


----------



## Edmund (Nov 8, 2002)

Equalizer
Falcon Crest
Forever Knight


----------



## Michael S (Jan 12, 2004)

Donbadabon said:


> If you get the Retro TV channel, they rotate Maude through their lineup. And they show the later seasons, like when Florida left and the new housekeeper came in, and when they were all considering plastic surgery. It is a great show.


Its also on the digital sub channel AntennaTV.


----------



## DLL66 (Oct 21, 2002)

Numb And Number2 said:


> Fury. (The story of a horse and the boy who loved him.)


I remember that one show. I remembered watching it every weekday morning before watching Captain Kangaroo!

I remember a show called "Chopper 1" in the early 70's. It was a couple of Police men patrolling using a helicopter.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

RGM1138 said:


> Several seasons of Wings will be available for streaming on 4/1/11, according to their website.


Thank you for telling me!



Numb And Number2 said:


> Fury. (The story of a horse and the boy who loved him.)


I watched that every Saturday morning as well, right in line with Sky King and Rin Tin Tin


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

Cearbhaill said:


> Thank you for telling me!
> 
> I watched that every Saturday morning as well, right in line with Sky King and Rin Tin Tin


I had a huge crush on Penny from Sky King.

This thread is beginning to sound like talk at an AARP convention.


----------



## MikeCC (Jun 19, 2004)

Bob Coxner said:


> This thread is beginning to sound like talk at an AARP convention.


LOL!

No, really, I actually *DID *laugh out loud!

And I remember _Sky King_, too. But I have no idea about any plots, because I just thought the plane was cool. As any six or seven or eight year old boy would, I suppose.


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

Cearbhaill said:


> Thank you for telling me!
> 
> I watched that every Saturday morning as well, right in line with Sky King and Rin Tin Tin


Ditto. Back then, I was really in love with airplanes and Sky's niece Penny.


----------



## Howie (May 3, 2004)

Love That Bob.


----------



## efilippi (Jul 24, 2001)

Was that the show about the photographer? If so, you are getting dangerously close to asking for one of my favorites, 

My Little Margie


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

Second Noah.

tv.com shows a 12 ep 1st season and 9 eps in season 2 (before it got cancelled, I believe). I remember I really enjoyed this show back in '96-'97. Not sure how it would hold up 14 years later, but it sure would be nice to find out.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

How about Cleo? 
Bachelor Father 
And I will give a kiss on the lips to anyone who remembers watching a show called My Friend Tony, which happened significantly later but I have never run across another soul who watched it.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

_Now and Again_


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

Now and Again was one of my favorite shows. For me it goes in the "brilliant but canceled" category. Which was itself a really good show on Trio, a network that itself is now dead. It was the only place I had ever seen Bakersfield P.D., the funniest cop show ever made and also unavailable on Netflix.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0105947/


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

I tried watching Man From Uncle when they showed repeats and it did not hold up. some of these will hold up but not all.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

Neither Amazon nor the BBC America Shop lists any Region 1 DVD release of _Blake's 7_. (Amazon does list the Region 2 release, but very few DVD players in the USA can play them (and the ones that can may be illegal); the BBC America Shop does not list it, but does list Terry Nation's _Survivors_ (the BBC original, not the remake) in Region 1, so it's almost certainly not a question of "they only include the popular ones.")

-- Don


----------



## Rob Dawn (Aug 16, 2002)

Hidden Hills

But that has never come out on DVD so it's not NetFlix's fault.
I would buy that DVD set on release day! (And the only other TV DVDs I have are Arrested Development.)


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Donbadabon said:


> If you get the Retro TV channel, they rotate Maude through their lineup. And they show the later seasons, like when Florida left and the new housekeeper came in, and when they were all considering plastic surgery. It is a great show.


You realize that TV reruns have huuuge chunks taken out for more commercials, right? The older the show, the more cut out (since they had much more show per half hour).


----------



## Hot4Bo (Apr 3, 2003)

I've been looking for a show called Dark Justice that aired for 3 seasons from 1991-1993. It was about a Judge who went after criminals when they got out of a court sentence through loopholes. He was absolutely yummy!! LOL


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

There are a bunch of old shows being aired on OTA WGN-2 and other -2 and -3 OTA channels. Old movies too, and music, Canadian series, Driveit(a car show like Motorweek), lots of kids shows, and all kinds of other good stuff. 
We cheap azz bast23ds that only get OTA are living n' in the golden age of TV, and we don't pay a penny. (With our Lifetime Tivos!)


----------



## Edmund (Nov 8, 2002)

Cadfael


----------



## Allanon (Nov 2, 2005)

Alfred Hitchcock Presents (only the first season is streaming)
The Twilight Zone
The Outer Limits
Amazing Stories
Night Gallery
Get Smart
The Wild Wild West
Hill Street Blues
Max Headroom
Adventures of Young Indiana Jones

Most are on DVD but not streaming.


----------



## DougF (Mar 18, 2003)

Rob Dawn said:


> Hidden Hills
> 
> But that has never come out on DVD so it's not NetFlix's fault.
> I would buy that DVD set on release day! (And the only other TV DVDs I have are Arrested Development.)


I loved that show. I'd buy that one.


----------



## DougF (Mar 18, 2003)

Rob Dawn said:


> Hidden Hills
> 
> But that has never come out on DVD so it's not NetFlix's fault.
> I would buy that DVD set on release day! (And the only other TV DVDs I have are Arrested Development.)


Just found it for sale at ioffer.com. Only $9.99 plus $5.00 shipping. Not an official release, of course, just a home-brew set. I'm considering since I know that show will never see a DVD release.


----------



## kmccbf (Mar 9, 2002)

Spy Games - A great show a bit like "The Avengers" with Emma Peel. Didn't even last one season, because they changed the day and time every week.


----------



## StrynBean (Aug 5, 2004)

BJ and the Bear


----------



## n548gxg (Mar 7, 2003)

Ed

(The bowling alley lawyer)


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

StrynBean said:


> BJ and the Bear


Hey there where ya goin'? Not exactly knowin'. Each day is better than the next...


----------



## DianaMo (Oct 22, 2003)

gchance said:


> Time Trax


Time Trax should have been on my list. Thanks for the reminder.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Time_Trax


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Allanon said:


> The Twilight Zone


Starts streaming 4/1 apparently.. (from the recent CBS agreement.)

I'm waiting to watch the season of hour-long episodes that are mostly unseen, and hopefully they'll have the George Takei episode that wasn't in syndication.

(I could still imagine getting the DVD set sometime when it goes on ultra low price on Amazon again.)


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

DougF said:


> Just found it for sale at ioffer.com. Only $9.99 plus $5.00 shipping. Not an official release, of course, just a home-brew set. I'm considering since I know that show will never see a DVD release.


in other words, pirated and illegal.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

I confess I haven't actually looked, but Gentle Ben and Flipper were two TV shows from my childhood that I would be interested to watch again.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

Dallas


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

mattack said:


> in other words, pirated and illegal.


I don't see a real moral issue with that if it's the only choice.

How can someone argue that the "pirated" copy is taking money out of producers' pockets when producers aren't selling the show in the first place?


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

Amnesia said:


> I don't see a real moral issue with that if it's the only choice.
> 
> How can someone argue that the "pirated" copy is taking money out of producers' pockets when producers aren't selling the show in the first place?


It's not just that - perhaps the producers, or somebody else involved in the show, doesn't want the episodes released. (For example, Gene Rayburn hosted a game show called _Break the Bank_ about 20 years ago; reportedly, he was so embarrassed by it that not only did he never allow the episodes to be rerun (e.g. by GSN), but his estate won't allow it either.)

What about the residual money taken out of the pockets of the actors / writers / directors / musicians involved? (I don't think any of the Motown artists involved get a penny out of pirate versions of seasons 2 and later of _Murphy Brown_.)

Besides - pirated copies reduce the chance of the producers selling the video rights to, say, Shout Factory, in case they want to release it on video.

-- Don


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

That Don Guy said:


> What about the residual money taken out of the pockets of the actors / writers / directors / musicians involved?


How are you taking money out of their pockets if the show or movie isn't otherwise available? Just what money are they getting now that they wouldn't be getting from a homemade disc?


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

Allanon said:


> The Twilight Zone


This is coming to Netflix streaming in April, among with a number of other shows that CBS owns the rights to -- maybe even some of the others in your list.


----------



## mrdbdigital (Feb 3, 2004)

WhirlyBirds
LA Law


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

trainman said:


> This is coming to Netflix streaming in April, among with a number of other shows that CBS owns the rights to -- maybe even some of the others in your list.


Which I posted many hours earlier!


----------



## Allanon (Nov 2, 2005)

Amnesia said:


> I don't see a real moral issue with that if it's the only choice.
> 
> How can someone argue that the "pirated" copy is taking money out of producers' pockets when producers aren't selling the show in the first place?


Producers might not be selling it now but when they do release it will the pirate buy it or since they saw it already and/or have a copy not bother to purchase? Just because you want to see it now doesn't make it right.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

Allanon said:


> Producers might not be selling it now but when they do release it will the pirate buy it or since they saw it already and/or have a copy not bother to purchase?


So your argument is that I shouldn't buy a "homemade" copy because there's an off-chance that the producers might one day make an official release?

What if I know that I'd much rather have an official release and would buy it (again) because of the increased video/production quality? In that case, it seems like I'm not hurting anyone (now or in the future) by buying a "homemade" version.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

gchance said:


> Get a Life
> Otherworld


I would love to see Otherworld again, for the very reason that it was so cheesy it didn't hold up when it originally aired, much less now. 

The Good Life, on the other hand, was excellent. You can watch some of the episodes on youtube, but I'd love to see them all get put on DVD.


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

Allanon said:


> Producers might not be selling it now but when they do release it will the pirate buy it or since they saw it already and/or have a copy not bother to purchase? Just because you want to see it now doesn't make it right.


The reverse could be just as true. If the owners see that a pirated version is selling well it might encourage them to do a legit version.


----------



## Michael S (Jan 12, 2004)

trainman said:


> This is coming to Netflix streaming in April, among with a number of other shows that CBS owns the rights to -- maybe even some of the others in your list.


They didn't add the Twlight Zone today but they did add the original Hawaii Five-0 and the 1st season Glee and the first 3 seasons of Sons of Anarchy.


----------



## DianaMo (Oct 22, 2003)

Any word on when we can watch season 4 of Eureka?


----------



## DianaMo (Oct 22, 2003)

Hmm, Time Trax still isn't available on Netflix.



DianaMo said:


> Time Trax should have been on my list. Thanks for the reminder.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Time_Trax


----------



## DianaMo (Oct 22, 2003)

> Strange Luck is an American television series that aired on FOX, created by Karl Schaefer and starring D. B. Sweeney in the role of Chance Harper, a freelance photographer afflicted with a bizarre tendency to always be in the wrong place at the right time. As Chance himself says, "If I go to a restaurant, somebody chokes. If I walk into a bank, it gets robbed."


Chance should meet the guy from Early Edition...I'm just sayin...



efilippi said:


> Was that the show about the photographer? If so, you are getting dangerously close to asking for one of my favorites,
> 
> My Little Margie


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

Really wanted to watch early Supernatural. No joy.


----------



## Fleegle (Jan 15, 2002)

DianaMo said:


> Time Trax should have been on my list. Thanks for the reminder.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Time_Trax





DianaMo said:


> Hmm, Time Trax still isn't available on Netflix.


I found a torrent of Time Trax awhile back, it was a pretty bad copy, though.


----------



## changk (Feb 20, 2002)

Herman's Head


----------



## Michael S (Jan 12, 2004)

madscientist said:


> Really wanted to watch early Supernatural. No joy.


Actually Supernatural is coming in Janurary.


----------



## rondotcom (Feb 13, 2005)

Howie said:


> Love That Bob.


"Smile, I think your gonna like this picture."


----------



## kaszeta (Jun 11, 2004)

Nowhere Man, although it's supposedly coming soon.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

Michael S said:


> Actually Supernatural is coming in Janurary.


Sweet! Thanks. My wife actually bought the pilot on Amazon. Need to nip that in the bud.


----------



## Skryme (Dec 19, 2007)

You can watch full episodes of every Supernatural if you head over to the TNT website. You need to unlock it by giving them your cable company information. So you may not need to wait until January for Netflix. 

Go here to learn more:

ww.tnt.tv/video/?cid=58125

(need a higher postcount to turn this into a link - sorry)


----------



## Rob Dawn (Aug 16, 2002)

Hidden Hills

It drives me crazy that this short-lived but hilarious show has never come out on DVD and now I realize that it is not available on NetFlix Streaming either!


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

I haven't checked to see if they are available, but, I used to watch these when I was a kid - Flipper and Gentle Ben.

edit - okay, thanks to this thread, I have learned that both are available via instant streaming and I may have a trip down memory lane this weekend.


----------



## DougF (Mar 18, 2003)

Rob Dawn said:


> Hidden Hills
> 
> It drives me crazy that this short-lived but hilarious show has never come out on DVD and now I realize that it is not available on NetFlix Streaming either!


I loved Hidden Hills. Though, I didn't love it enough to pay the outrageous price some places are offering un-licensed DVD sets for.


----------



## Michael S (Jan 12, 2004)

madscientist said:


> Sweet! Thanks. My wife actually bought the pilot on Amazon. Need to nip that in the bud.


I did the same thing with Breaking Bad I bought season 1 on Itunes just to see what all the fuss is about. Then about 2 or 3 weeks later Netflix goes and puts the previous seasons on instant.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

Skryme said:


> You can watch full episodes of every Supernatural if you head over to the TNT website. You need to unlock it by giving them your cable company information. So you may not need to wait until January for Netflix.


I really want to watch this on my TV though.

Also it appears they don't support Linux/FireFox, since when I go there and try to click the "Continue" button to give my cable company info the dialog box disappears and... nothing happens.

Oh well. We have lots to watch between now and January, and I seem to remember there are a few family obligations during that time as well... Thanks for the pointer though!


----------



## Michael S (Jan 12, 2004)

madscientist said:


> Sweet! Thanks. My wife actually bought the pilot on Amazon. Need to nip that in the bud.


Just bumping it up to let you guys know they added Supernatural to instant today. Along with 90210 also.


----------



## avery (May 29, 2006)

RGM1138 said:


> Wow. That is old. I used to watch that on Saturday mornings when I was a kid.


I did too! Saturday mornings were Fury and Sky King.


----------



## avery (May 29, 2006)

Tracy said:


> Felicity


The entire series is available on Netflix.


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

I'm finding that the *Crackle* channel on my Sony Media Player has a lot of fun old TV shows to watch...I tuned into some old Bewitched shows last night as a matter of fact.


----------



## Honora (Oct 16, 2006)

aadam101 said:


> Maude!!!! Only season 1 was released.


If you get Antenna TV, they show two episodes each weeknight.


----------



## Honora (Oct 16, 2006)

Cearbhaill said:


> How about Cleo?
> Bachelor Father
> And I will give a kiss on the lips to anyone who remembers watching a show called My Friend Tony, which happened significantly later but I have never run across another soul who watched it.


Bachelor Father is on Antenna TV in the afternoon. I loved that show too.

You don't have to kiss me on the lips, but I do remember My Friend Tony. Enzo Cerusico (Tony) was in an episode of I Spy, playing a lovable rogue who wants to marry the Italian orphan that Scotty (Bill Cosby) had been sending to school. Producer Sheldon Leonard liked him so much, he brought him to Hollywood. The show didn't work out, and he went back to his Italian film career.


----------



## avery (May 29, 2006)

"Uncle Bentley"?... wow!


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

Cop Rock


----------



## Chris Gerhard (Apr 27, 2002)

I do watch some public domain TV shows using Google TV at Internet Archive and YouTube, including some of the programs mentioned here. Unfortunately most of the very old TV shows haven't held up well for me but public domain movies are another matter, the '40s and '50s movies I am finding are usually really entertaining.


----------



## Tivortex (Feb 29, 2004)

The Waltons _was_ available. And then all the discs became unavailable for a year or so, and recently they showed up as available again.

???


----------



## Honora (Oct 16, 2006)

Tivortex said:


> The Waltons _was_ available. And then all the discs became unavailable for a year or so, and recently they showed up as available again.
> 
> ???


Maybe they're following Disney who takes recordings off the market (puts them "back in the vault") and then 5 - 10 years later re-releases them either in an anniversary edition (remastered, new extras) or new format if one is available, to build up sales.


----------



## Gary McCoy (Jun 4, 2003)

*The Amos 'n Andy Show *(1959) - The first TV show to depict African-Americans as anything but domestic servants. Very different from the preceding radio series, which was in fact prejudiced and full of stereotypes.

*Men Into Space *(1959-1960) - My very first SF series.

*Then Came Bronson*(1969-1970) - Surely, the first time I heard the word "existential". The first time we ever discussed the meaning of a TV show in class in school. A lyrical tale of a man on a custom Harley Sportster.


----------



## Ashalon (Feb 9, 2012)

The Carol Burnett Show. (Not Show Stoppers, but the actual full length episodes.) I looked into the dvds but they are really expensive.


----------



## DianaMo (Oct 22, 2003)

Tivortex said:


> The Waltons _was_ available. And then all the discs became unavailable for a year or so, and recently they showed up as available again.
> 
> ???


The Waltons tv series (and movies) have been airing on the Hallmark Channel and also on GMC-TV.


----------



## mqpickles (Nov 11, 2004)

The Chris Isaak Show.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

mqpickles said:


> The Chris Isaak Show.


I thought I was the only one who watched that show. I just saw the only guy in the band who was not in the band on some show the other night


----------

